# Snom Reviews



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 10, 2021)

*Here's where i will put funny or wholesome reviews for snom plush so that it can cheer you up or something. *You are also welcome to upload reviews that you found and enjoyed (of any pokeplush, not just snom)


(This guy also has good taste in favorite pokemon imao!!)


----------



## Eifie (Mar 10, 2021)

oh to be...


----------

